# Move Season Pass list to new Premier?



## varelse (Feb 5, 2002)

I just bought a Premier and wanted to move the Season Pass list (74 shows) from my S2 TiVo. Is there any way to just migrate the list (don't need the recordings) so I don't have to re-enter them on the new one? I couldn't find anything on TiVo's site and nothing within the TiVo menus itself.

I have a USB keyboard at the ready if I need to type them all in again but I really don't want to do that.

Thanks.


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

Nope =(

However, you can use the online scheduler to do it fairly quickly.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The worst part is you can only enter Season Passes for shows that are currently in the guide. So if any of the shows you want to move are currently on a break you'll have to wait until they come back to reenter the SP. Your best bet is to create a list, in order, of your current SPs. Then enter all the ones you can and make note of when the other shows are scheduled to return and try to remember to reenter those in the two weeks leading up to their return when they're back in the guide.

Also be careful some shows repeat on alternate stations, so you also need to make sure you're setting up you new SPs on the proper station.

Dan


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVo definitely needs to come up with a way to make this happen easily. It would definitely fall in the innovation category and be something that no one else has.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Plus it would foster upgrades which means more money for them. Some people might be hesitant to upgrade to the newest model simply because it is so difficult to copy SPs to the new unit. Fixing this this would eliminate that roadblock. They obviously have some way of doing this already because if you replace the hard drive in the same unit the SPs are all restored. It shouldn't be that difficult to simply copy them from one unit to another.

Dan


----------



## varelse (Feb 5, 2002)

This is one of the reasons why I haven't upgraded my 10 year old TiVo.

What would be the easiest would be a list on their website where it lists your TiVos on your account. Choose which season passes you want to move to another TiVo. This would be very useful for not only those upgrading but also those that just wish to move a SP to a different TiVo in their house.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> The worst part is you can only enter Season Passes for shows that are currently in the guide.


Agreed, that is the absolute worst. Although it also sucks that all your ratings will be gone forever too. It is REALLY a shame that their "innovative" (their words) Premiere still has no backup to USB option for all settings, ratings, passes, channels, etc.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

varelse said:


> This is one of the reasons why I haven't upgraded my 10 year old TiVo.
> 
> What would be the easiest would be a list on their website where it lists your TiVos on your account. Choose which season passes you want to move to another TiVo. This would be very useful for not only those upgrading but also those that just wish to move a SP to a different TiVo in their house.


+1 Totally agree. It doesn't seem like it would be a hard thing to back up your SPs to tivo.com, and download them later when you need them. US Cellular does this for phone book data in US Cellular phones. Or even to back them up using Tivo Desktop.

I can't believe how much time I actually spent setting up SPs and WLs. When I found out there was no easy backup, I couldn't believe it. It seemed like a big, gaping miss in the software.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

wisny said:


> +1 Totally agree. It doesn't seem like it would be a hard thing to back up your SPs to tivo.com, and download them later when you need them. US Cellular does this for phone book data in US Cellular phones. Or even to back them up using Tivo Desktop.
> 
> I can't believe how much time I actually spent setting up SPs and WLs. When I found out there was no easy backup, I couldn't believe it. It seemed like a big, gaping miss in the software.


I have been asking and suggesting it to TiVo for many years. My suggestion is that everyone that sees this post should go to http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/2web519.htm and tell them. I have. You should too.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

crxssi said:


> I have been asking and suggesting it to TiVo for many years. My suggestion is that everyone that sees this post should go to http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/2web519.htm and tell them. I have. You should too.


Done :up: I was surprised backing up SPs/WLs wasn't on the list of frequently requested features


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> I have been asking and suggesting it to TiVo for many years. My suggestion is that everyone that sees this post should go to http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/2web519.htm and tell them. I have. You should too.


The time for them to implement a feature like this should have been before the release of a platform. Like this Spring when the Premiere came out. It would have made things so much easier. Hopefully they work on getting some kind of solution for a future release.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I definitely have been suggesting this feature for years. Either that or give access so developers could write their own program to do it. This could be done either via TiVo.com or TiVo Desktop. 

I have also suggested in the past the ability to add shows like you can on Netflix. This would allow you to enter any show regardless of whether it was in the current guide data. Once it did show up in the guide data you would be prompted to confirm it is the show and channel you want before it would be sent to the TiVo like the current way you can request season passes. 

The one disappointing thing about the research/suggestions link is it doesn't really get updated. Many of the top suggestions are on the Premiere yet they weren't removed when the Premiere was added as an option. I would rather see something like the Verizon links in my sig where users could vote so you could actually see what the top requested feature is while also eliminating duplicates. It would also feel more like it was being monitored by TiVo.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> The worst part is you can only enter Season Passes for shows that are currently in the guide.


This is no longer true with TiVo Search. It gives you access to shows that are no longer in the guide. Granted there is still a cutoff date, but it now goes beyond the two weeks of guide data. So it does help in setting up season passes but still doesn't work for shows with no airings for months.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> The time for them to implement a feature like this should have been before the release of a platform.


Agreed. But it is never too late to add it. And it is a software-only add. There are people upgrading units all the time. And people who have to replace broken boxes all the time. So it will be useful for everyone, and one point or another. If I had the ability to backup my settings, I would do it IMMEDIATELY.

Now, if TiVo wanted to do it the REALLY best way, then that would require a hardware change. They should have added a front-SD card slot and included a small capacity SD card and then just write/backup the config data every day or so. Then you always know you have a local, reliable backup, ready to pop into the next unit.


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

rainwater said:


> This is no longer true with TiVo Search. It gives you access to shows that are no longer in the guide. Granted there is still a cutoff date, but it now goes beyond the two weeks of guide data. So it does help in setting up season passes but still doesn't work for shows with no airings for months.


Are you sure about this? When I've done the "Get All Shows" thing from Tivo Search, it has set up an auto-record wishlist item, not a Season Pass.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Look at this...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=457304

TiVo might actually be listening to us after all.

Dan


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> Look at this...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=457304
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:

But, a gentle boo on the no WLs included. It takes WAYY longer to set up WLs than SPs.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

wisny said:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> But, a gentle boo on the no WLs included. It takes WAYY longer to set up WLs than SPs.


Takes no time at all if you have a TiVo Slide Remote.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

TrueTurbo said:


> Takes no time at all if you have a TiVo Slide Remote.


*jealousy!* Slide Remote envy, here.

over - over - over - enter. up - over - over - over - over enter. etc. lol ~


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

wisny said:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> But, a gentle boo on the no WLs included. It takes WAYY longer to set up WLs than SPs.


And it also doesn't backup your ratings. Nor channel settings (which took WAAAAY longer than my wishlists to go back through).

This is still no substitute for TiVo adding a *proper* system backup/restore option.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

crxssi said:


> And it also doesn't backup your ratings. Nor channel settings (which took WAAAAY longer than my wishlists to go back through).
> 
> *This is still no substitute for TiVo adding a *proper* system backup/restore option.*


I couldn't agree more. It's a welcome addition, no doubt. But alot like a rotary dial solution to a digital world. _Verryyy_ limited. My cell phone backs up my phone data better than this.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

I just used the new online Season Pass Manager and it's slicker than snot! Great service! I've balanced the season passes between my Premier XL and HD AND re-ordered the priorities in a couple of minutes. It would have taken for ever if I had to do what I just did on the TiVo themselves. 

It may not do everything that some of you are *****ing about, but it does what it does very well.

Oh and I even moved a season pass for a program that has no showings yet. Something I couldn't do on the TiVos themselves without setting up a Wish List!


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

TrueTurbo said:


> Oh and I even moved a season pass for a program that has no showings yet. Something I couldn't do on the TiVos themselves without setting up a Wish List!


That's the best part so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

This feature is GREAT!!! It makes it soooooo much easier to move season passes between units as well as change the order around.

GREAT WORK TiVo!! Try it out you'll love it even if you just want to move them around.


----------



## Jeshimon (Jul 9, 2007)

crxssi said:


> Agreed. But it is never too late to add it. And it is a software-only add. There are people upgrading units all the time. And people who have to replace broken boxes all the time. So it will be useful for everyone, and one point or another. If I had the ability to backup my settings, I would do it IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> Now, if TiVo wanted to do it the REALLY best way, then that would require a hardware change. They should have added a front-SD card slot and included a small capacity SD card and then just write/backup the config data every day or so. Then you always know you have a local, reliable backup, ready to pop into the next unit.


Using a thumb drive in a usb port should be do_able with software only.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Jeshimon said:


> Using a thumb drive in a usb port should be do_able with software only.


That was my original suggestion to deal with it now. But I think the design should have included something integrated.


----------

